# Thanksgiving



## elkhartjim (Nov 25, 2008)

I hope all of you have very good Thanksgiving. Remember what the first thanksgiving was about. And please remember us Texas A&M Aggies as we play tu Thursday night.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

RE: Thanksgiving

Jim u also have a great turkey day ,, and also all of u out there ,, whether at home or on the road ,, be safe ,, and gobble till u wobble    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Nov 25, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

Wishing everyone a great turkey day with lots of fine food and no heartburn.


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 25, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

Happy Thanksgiving to all.  We are driving 80 miles to a Cracker Barrel in Las Cruces, NM to find some good grub.

Hey Jim, do I say hook-em horns? :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 25, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

Hey Lee, Rod & DL, and all the other RV,ers out there, I wish ya'll best for this day of being thanksful. I do think we all have something to be thankful for. So to ditto whaat Rod say be carefull where ever you are, enjoy fine food and great company and remember our troops over seas.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 25, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

Hello everyone, Happy Thanksgiving to all.  We are traveling 100 miles to Mother in Laws and staying in our 5th wheel.  One of the last trips planned.  Hopefully again at Christmas.
Drive safe everyone.


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 25, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

We're driving about 10 minutes to my parents' house for dinner #1 and then 20 minutes to the grandson's house for dinner #2.  We'll return home for the night and are then heading to a campground 5 minutes down the road for Friday and Saturday nights.  We'll do one more trip in December over "winter break" and then will play it by ear in January and February.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 25, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

Happy Thanksgiving to all.  We still have a lot to be thankful for in this great country.  Got the two turkeys thawing one for the smoker and the other for the deep fryer. Kids will all be here along with all grandkids and twin great grand daughters and they will supply all the other foods.  :bleh:


----------



## ironart (Nov 25, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

Happy Thanksgiving to All.....We are doing a craft show in Valley Center and have to set it up on Thursday......WF is cooking tomorrow and will assemble the dinner in the MH on the road.....after we set up...Should be fun....What a "Trouper"   Glad to have her....

Will have the Pismo pictures up soon....Just no time....

Paul


----------



## Shadow (Nov 26, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Going to Shirley's moms house for dinner. Then hopefully, we will be serving crow for desert to all our Longhorn friends! Then for Hollis and Carol, we will be back at the casino for the weekend.  Enjoy everyone.


----------



## cwishert (Nov 26, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

Happy Thanksgiving to all.  We will be spending Thursday at my mom and dads house then keeping the grandkids for the weekend and then another Thanksgiving feast on Sunday with the inlaws.  We will be so stuffed!  Gig-em Aggies!!!!!  Good luck Shadow hope you do a lot better than we did. :dead:  :laugh:  But we had a great time losing all that money! :clown:   Hopefully between Thanksgiving and Christmas it will be pleasant and we can return to the beach for a weekend!  Be safe and be Blessed!


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

Well Carol and Butch we are looking into flying to Reno and Tahoe this Feb, so hope we have some luck. MAN, I know we didn't in Biloxi, I lost my BUTT there, but we had fun, if you call losing fun.

anyway we would like to say happy Thanksgiving to everyone and for all to enjoy your family, food, and football. But also to say and extra thanks for our troops  who aren't able to Thanksgiving with there family.  have fun and be careful


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 26, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

Hey all, we left Nevada $750 to the good.  The funny part is that we were given $3.00 to play with when we signed up for player cards at Border Station in Las Vegas and I hit $115 dollars playing 3 nickels /spin.  Then we went to Laughlin, NV and we signed up for 1 player card at Riverside Casino and were given $10 to play on and we were down to our last $2.00 playing a quarter machine at 1 quarter/spin and  wifey hit $635 on her last spin.  We only played with about $20 of our own money in 2 weeks (cheapskates) and left with money for a new TV and all of Christmas payed for.  

We did eat a lot of Buffets though.  5lbs each worth.  They kept giving me free buffets on Veterans day and 1 Casino gave wifey a free buffet too.  Then in Laughlin we had a booklet with three 2 for 1 buffets, so naturally we had to go try them all.  This was one great trip to Nevada. :laugh:  

Why we probably have enough winnings left over to buy our Thanksgiving dinner at the Craker Barrel.  

HAPPY THANKGIVING to all forum members.


----------



## cwishert (Nov 27, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

DL you had great luck it sounds like.  Hopefully when we go to LV next year we can be that lucky.  I love the buffets  When I won my jackpot in LA I was playing with the casino's money also!  That was the one and only time I hit that big.  Hope everyone is having a great day!  Hopefully all the troops are having as peaceful a time as possible.  God bless all!


----------



## Shadow (Nov 27, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

If you ate half as me Y'all are in trouble !!! :dead:  Hope I wake up in time for the Aggie game  :laugh: . Hey Carol, where's my cut  :question:


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 27, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

Hey Carol, this was the only time we have won anything.  We go for the buffets. :laugh:  :laugh:   

The Craker Barrel turkey special was great.  Their pumpkin pie was topped with pecan/struddle/wipped cream. :bleh:


----------



## cwishert (Nov 28, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

Butch that was three years ago in 2005.  It has been long spent!  And then I had to pay taxes on it that I didn't realize I had to pay.  I thought they took out all the taxes but I was wrong.  Well we learn something new all the time.  I will know next time, when and if there is a next time.   Man that pumpkin pie sounds awesome!   :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 28, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

Best pie I've ate in a long time. :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 28, 2008)

Re: Thanksgiving

We're on our after Thanksgiving camping trip now...about 5 minutes from home, but it's still camping!  We got a great corner spot in a part of the campground where no one else is...nice.  I did walk around earlier and say "hi" to everyone, so it's not like I don't want to socialize at all!


----------

